# My Ratties



## Binky (Nov 15, 2014)

I figured I would start a thread to post photos of all my rats in one, not just in several. That way I kinda have a place to come back to and look for myself as well


----------



## Binky (Nov 15, 2014)

Litter of 2012 - Akaila was born into this bunch








Adopted out (all were adopted out besides Akaila whom I kept - I only found these few photos)


----------



## Binky (Nov 15, 2014)

Wrenly and Zor (over the rainbow bridge)


----------



## Binky (Nov 15, 2014)

Moka (rainbow bridge)








Scabbers (Akaila's father - over the rainbow bridge)








Ruger (over the rainbow bridge)














Willow (Akaila's mother - over the rainbow bridge)








Ivy (Akaila's aunt - over the rainbow bridge)








Loki, Felix and Rango (over the rainbow bridge)


----------



## Binky (Nov 15, 2014)

My very first rat and heart-rat, Binky.


----------



## Binky (Nov 15, 2014)

My sweet, sweet Akaila! She's so photogenic. I wish I still had my camera.


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Omg those are the cutest pics eeeeeeeeeeeevvvvvvvvvvvveeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Binky (Nov 15, 2014)

Zorin














Xena


----------



## mis.kay (May 29, 2015)

You have an amazing camera. They are all so cute! My sister and I literally awed through every one lol


----------



## Binky (Nov 15, 2014)

Haha, thank you! I used to have a nice Nikon but now I just use my iPhone.


----------



## Binky (Nov 15, 2014)

Binky said:


> Zorin
> View attachment 235233
> View attachment 235241
> 
> ...


Changed names to Lupin (Zorin) & Lily (Xena).


----------



## Binky (Nov 15, 2014)

Albus


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

What cuties!!!! Love the ears! R they dumbos?


----------



## Binky (Nov 15, 2014)

some photos of Lily's litter (who all have homes! I may be keeping a female)


----------



## Binky (Nov 15, 2014)

updated picture of Albus & Lupin


----------

